# Sub-renter who doesn't want to leave



## mineeknl (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi, I subleted my flat, which is a WG of 3 rooms. I am the main tenant and I edited a sublet contract which doesn't state the termination time. I can't live with one of my flatmate anymore, and asked her to move out. She doesn't want to do it, what can I do legally ? Should I ask the landlord to kick her out or can I do it myself ?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Tenants do have rights, so it will probably take some time to force out the undesired member of your WG if there is a sub-lease agreement. You should consider contacting a lawyer or joining the local Mieterverein and seeking their advice.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

You wrote that a contract exist between you and the tenant, but without termination date.
In Germany termination normally are 3 month, sometimes 6 month.
Better you try to make a deal to force it. Talk with her / him and spend some money for leaving.


----------



## rjadhav163 (Feb 14, 2018)

Did you atleast put in the notice period (Kuendigungsfrist) ?


----------

